# How to get them fatter...



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have two birds in my possession, a Lahore and a Ringneck Dove.

The Lahore was really in terrible condition, when I got her. She had lice, probably worms and was extremely skinny. She has had anti-lice and deworming. Madam is getting better, but still terribly thin.

The Ringneck is from 2008 and has always had some problems with food. He is too thin and way too thin at the moment. Put him apart and put plenty of food in with him, but then he gets picky, so the seed ends up half in the cage and is not eaten.

Who has a tip so I can get more meat on these misfits?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess it depends what you are feeding them. 

Some fatty seeds etc. would be small raw peanuts, safflower, sunflower hearts, hemp seed for starters. You might also provide a vitamin supplement once in a while. 

I have a picky eater too, a pigeon rather than a dove, and she eats smaller seeds mentioned above along with weed seeds and grain in a 'conditioning mix'.


----------



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

You give the plant safflower or just the seeds? I'm from holland and never even heard of it until now.

All my pigeons and doves are picky eaters. You give them food, they throw most of it out, so I started rationing them. They eat up their bowls now


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Try buying some pills called IDEALA vitamins they are great I give recovering birds 2 pills a day and within 1 week they are nice and plump, for the ring neck if you can find a container such as a juice bottle or a soda bottle thats see through if you can cut hole in it that is big enough for it to put its head in then put seed in it high enough for it to reach the food the bottle will prevent the seed from being soiled. Hope this helps


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Columbine06 said:


> You give the plant safflower or just the seeds? I'm from holland and never even heard of it until now.
> 
> All my pigeons and doves are picky eaters. You give them food, they throw most of it out, so I started rationing them. They eat up their bowls now


Yes, safflower seeds. Comes in some of the pigeon mixes. We use one called "Hens" from, I think, Belgium.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Been there...done it. That is why I like feeding pellets...either Pigeon Pellets or Chicken Layer Pellets. You won't have anymore picky eaters and the birds are so much healthier.

Dawn


----------

